

Facebook Drops 250K on LuckyCal - jcarlson23
http://www.gototheboard.com/articles/Facebook_Drops_250K_on_Bostons_LuckyCal
Facebook invested 250K into Boston based LuckyCal
======
sanj
That's me!

~~~
comatose_kid
Way to go dude. Neat idea.

